# What are these??!



## kaliboy15 (15 Dec 2021)

Can anyone help? I recently set up a 500 litre heavily planted tank. All the plants inside are from various sellers on eBay, the wood are from various people I've picked it up from mainly from Facebook Marketplace, and the substrate was also second hand from an aquascaper who broke down a tank. 

The only place I can think that these worms are coming from is the wood. One of the large pieces of wood came from the river Thames some time ago and was left as an ornament in somebody's house, not in an aquarium.. So it's been dry for a long time!

Anybody have any ideas as to what these worms/ inverts are before I have to get Fenbendazole out?

Any help would be gratefully received! I'm about to stock the tank as it's run its cycle and the plants are settled in. I would hate to buy a load of beautiful fish and for these worms to be parasitic or something.

Thanks in advance for any replies!

VIDEO 1








						New video by Discountr Limited
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




VIDEO 2








						New video by Discountr Limited
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Kind regards,
Declan


----------



## lazybones51 (16 Dec 2021)

I've not had them myself but could it be Planaria? Planaria, are they an issue?


----------



## jolt100 (16 Dec 2021)

Its not planaria, looks like a leech.


----------



## John q (16 Dec 2021)

The movement in the second video would indeed suggest its a leech.

Interesting post here about it What is this creature ? Name this worm.


----------



## aquagenetics (16 Dec 2021)

i agree with that it looks like a leech the way it moves aswell, and how the body looks.


----------



## Wolf6 (16 Dec 2021)

kaliboy15 said:


> Can anyone help? I recently set up a 500 litre heavily planted tank. All the plants inside are from various sellers on eBay, the wood are from various people I've picked it up from mainly from Facebook Marketplace, and the substrate was also second hand from an aquascaper who broke down a tank.
> 
> The only place I can think that these worms are coming from is the wood. One of the large pieces of wood came from the river Thames some time ago and was left as an ornament in somebody's house, not in an aquarium.. So it's been dry for a long time!
> 
> ...


I think video 2 is a leech of some sort, best removed. Video 1 I cant really tell, long one looks like an earthworm but I really cant tell? And small one moves more like planaria, also best removed.


----------



## arcturus (16 Dec 2021)

It does look like a leech.

Check these links





						Leeches - Aquascaping Wiki
					

Guidance on handling leeches in aquariums




					www.aquasabi.com
				








						10.13.4. Aquarium Leeches
					

Leeches in the aquarium are discussed, including how to control them.




					aquariumscience.org


----------

